# Newbie questions about rally entry



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenGirlz said:


> Hi, my Golden pup and I are new to the world of AKC events. She passed her CGC and CGCA yesterday, and we have been training for rally. There is a rally trial that I would like to enter next month, but to be honest I am quite confused by the premium. I am hoping someone can help me with some (probably dumb) questions. Here is the premium:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep - you can enter both days.

Enter rally novice - since this is your first entry.

Novice A is based on you. You will only have one novice A dog in your life.  As this is your first competition dog - as long as she has no AKC obedience titles (rally, beginner novice, CD), she can compete at the A level.

People who are competing at higher levels may enter multiple classes - they have to in order to get the RACH titles. The high combined award is somebody who has the highest combined scores from Advanced and Excellent. High Triple score is somebody who had their dog entered in advanced, excellent, and masters and had the highest combined score from those classes.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Also, since it is an independent secretary- send early, put a stickit note on the entry saying first time entered ever- and thank her for fixing any mistakes.... she'll make sure everything is right.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I also recommend exploring the rally page on the AKC website and I highly recommend reading the rule book. It’s dry, but it explains everything. Here’s a link to page on AKC: https://www.akc.org/sports/rally/ 

Also, the Pocket Rally app is a great resource. There has been many a trial where I got the course map and thought “I don’t remember this sign at all!” Trial day jitters make your brain do weird things. Anyway, the app has videos of how to do every sign and has saved me on multiple occasions. Good luck! Let us know if you have any other questions!


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you very much everyone for your help, that makes things a whole lot clearer. One more question: how do I know what time my run is? Do I find out on the day? They are accepting 70 entries but are only allowing two dogs in the building at any one time, and those waiting are required to be crated in cars.

My other concern is that masks must be worn. That surely cannot be helpful in any way to communicating with your dog.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

GoldenGirlz said:


> Thank you very much everyone for your help, that makes things a whole lot clearer. One more question: how do I know what time my run is? Do I find out on the day? They are accepting 70 entries but are only allowing two dogs in the building at any one time, and those waiting are required to be crated in cars.


I've only competed once or twice since the pandemic so things may be done differently in your area, BUT... if you get your entry in on time you should get a letter/email from the secretary that confirms your entry, That will have your arm band number and will have a class order on it. It should tell you when they are _estimating _that your class (Novice) will "start." By start, that usually means when the judge's briefing will happen and handlers will be allowed to walk the course. The letter should also give you an idea of how many dogs are in your class and where you are in the running order. For example, the letter may say something like "Novice, 304-307, 310-313." that tells you that in the Novice Class (they may split it out by Novice A and Novice B), there are a total of 8 dogs entered (arm band numbers 304,305,306,307,310, 311, 312, and 313). Your letter should tell you what your arm band number is. If it's 304, you are first dog to run (so plan for time to finish your run through, go get your dog, do a quick warm up, and get back to the ring FAST). If your number is 307, then there are three dogs that will run before you, and you have a bit more time, but you'll want to be waiting outside the door to be called in. If you are number 313, then you'll be the last dog to run, etc. 

I've been competing in Rally practically since it's inception and still forget some details and get a bit nervous at the trial. If you can go with an experienced friend who can make sure you know how to get checked in, get your armband, get the course maps, make your walkthrough, etc., etc. that is ideal. It also sometimes helps if you can go to a trial before you enter one to just see how it works and ask a few questions, or at least get to your trial an hour or so early (assuming you aren't the first class) so you can get a feel of how everything is run. BUT... dog people are usually pretty nice, especially to the newbies, so just do the best you can and don't hesitate to ask questions. Everyone was new once. Remember, this is supposed to be FUN! 

As far as masks go... If you haven't been wearing them for training runs, now is the time to start. Most dogs seem to do fine with them, but be sure you are talking clearly and loudly enough for your dog to hear you!


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you very much for all of the information. Here in NM the Covid regulations are particularly rigid, which doesn't help with pre-show anxiety! They are not allowing any spectators and only the next two exhibitors are allowed to be present inside the building to watch. Thankfully Vail doesn't get nervous or feed off me (she calms me down!), but I am starting to think that this particular trial is not for us, and we may participate in virtual rally at our normal training club. Last week we went to the Pueblo, CO show and there were no restrictions whatsoever.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

GoldenGirlz said:


> That surely cannot be helpful in any way to communicating with your dog.


Most dogs are fine with the masks. They rely on eye contact and other body language a lot more than your mouth. LOL You should receive your armband number and the judging order about a week ahead of time, if you decide to go. But there is also zero harm in waiting. I think I started trialing my older dog when he wasn't actually ready - he was not quite 2. I may be swinging in the complete opposite direction with my younger dog. The closest thing she has done to trialing is doing a lower level obedience run at my club's member's match last year. She'll be 3 in a few months and I _*might *_start trialing her in obedience next spring. I'm undecided right now. LOL


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Masks haven't been a problem for my dogs. We absolutely don't go for the crate out of you car shows though.


----------

